# VK | Fourways Megastore Break-in



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/19)

Hi Guys

As some of you may already know our Fourways store was broken into at 7am yesterday morning.

Please look out for the following stock being sold:

6 Ball Fidget Spinner -7
Artery x Tony B. PAL 2 AIO Pod Starter Device -2
Artery x Tony B. PAL 2 AIO Pod Starter Device -1
Asmodus Pumper-21 BF Squonk Box Mod -1
Aspire Athos Tank Black -2
Aspire Cleito Pro Tank -1
Aspire Cygnet Revvo 80W Starter Kit -1
Aspire Feedlink Revvo BF Starter Kit -1
ASVAPE Gabriel Stabilized Wood Mod 80W -2
ATOM Apocalypse RDTA -4
ATVS Ghost Salt Kit -1
Augvape VX200 TC 200W Box Mod Black -6
Ceravape Cerabis 45 Black -1
Coil Master Coiling Jig V4 -6
Coil Master DIY Kit Mini V2 -1
Cyclone Rainbow Fidget Spinner -4
Desire X-Mini 108W 21700 Black -1
District F5VE Layer Cake 24MM RDA Black -1
Dovpo Topside Dual 200W Squonk Mod -4
EHPRO Armor Mod -1
Eleaf iKonn 220 KIT -1
Eleaf Istick Mix Box mod -1
Eleaf iStick Nowos 4400MAH Starter Kit -5
Fidget Cube Various Colours -4
Fidget Spinner LF-01P Water Transfer -7
Flowermate V5.0S Pro Black -3
Folomov A1 Magnetic USB Charger -3
FreeMax TWISTER 80W & FireLuke 2 Starter Kit -2
Fush Semi Mech Mod -3
Geek Vape Frenzy Pod System -2
Geek Vape LUCID 80W Kit with LUMI Mesh Tank -2
GeekVape 521 TAB -4
Geek Vape Zeus X RTA 25MM -2
GeekVape Creed RTA -1
GeekVape Flask Liquid Dispenser 30ml -1 R280-00
GeekVape Flask Liquid Dispenser 30ml -4 R180-00
Geekvape Illusion Sub Ohm Tank -1
Golisi i2 A2 USB 2A Charger -6
HellVape Drop Dead RDA -1
Hellvape Passage RDA -1
HellVape x Mike Vapes Rebirth 24mm RDA -1
Horizon Tech Phantom Sub-Ohm Tank -1
HorizonTech Arco 2 Sub-Ohm Tank -3
Charon mini -2
iJoy 21700 3750MAH 40A -3
iJoy CIGPET ECO12 Sub-Ohm Tank Black -3
iJoy Saber 100W Kit + Battery Included -1
iJoy Stick VPC Kit -2
iJoy Zenith 3 VV 360W Box Mod -1
iJoy SHOGUN UNIV 180W -1
Innokin Coolfire Mini Zenith D22 Kit -2
Innokin EQs Kit 800mAh -1
Innokin MVP4 100W 4500MAH Box Mod Blue -1
Innokin Zenith MTL Tank -1
Jooce Stick Starter Kit -1
Joyetech ATOPACK Penguin SE Starter Kit -1
Joyetech Ego AIO ECO Starter Kit -1
Joyetech ESPION Infinite Starter Kit -1
Joyetech Teros Pod Starter Kit -1
LIO Pod System All-in-one Kit 400mAh -1
Keyring Mini Screw Driver -5
Kuro Concepts 2.0mm -1
Kuro Concepts 2.5mm -6
Modefined Draco 200W Box Mod -2
MRJUSTRIGHT1 & TVC WoToFo Profile Unity RTA -1
Nitecore i2 Intellicharger -1
OBS Crius II RTA Tank -2
OBS Engine 2 RTA -1
OFRF nexMesh Sub-Ohm Tank 4ML -1
Pilot Vape Mini Tool Kit -10
Revenant x TVL DELTA Squonk 100W & Reload RDA Kit -2
Rincoe Manto Mini RDA 90W Kit -1
RJC Vape Builder's Tool Kit -6
Sense Blazer Pro Tank -2
Sense Herakles 3 Mesh Sub-Ohm Tank -1
Sigelei Fuchai Vcigo K2 175W RDA Kit -1
Sigelei TOP1 230W + Tank Kit -1
Smoant Battlestar Squonker Kit 7ML -2
Smoant PASITO 25W Pod System -1
Smok MAG Kit with TFV12 Prince 225W -1
Smok MICO 26W AIO Pod Device -2
Smok Morph 219 Dual 18650 219W TC Box Mod Prism Chrome -1
Smok Nord AIO 19 1300MAH Kit -3
SMOK NORD Ultra Portable Pod Kit 1100MAH -2
Smok Trinity Alpha 30W Kit -4
Suorin Air V2 Ultra Portable Nic Salt Starter Kit -1
Suorin Vagon Ultra Portable Starter Kit -2
Tesiyi Y2 Smart Charger -1
Uwell Caliburn Kit 520Mah 2ml -2
Vandy Vape Berserker MTL RDA -1
Vandy Vape Capstone 24mm BF RDA -1
Vandy Vape MAZE Sub-Ohm BF RDA -1
Vandy Vape Simple EX Squonk Kit 650MAH -2
Vandyvape Kylin-M 24mm RTA -2
VandyVape AP Kit 900MaH with MTL 2ML tank -3
Vandyvape Berserker V1.5 MTL RTA -1
Vapefly Core RTA -3
Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDA -1
Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk -1
Vapefly Mini Tool Kit -5
VapeJoy Cleaning Tool RTA/RDA -7
Vapeston Maganus Cloud Blaster 5ML -3
VapnFagan Tigertek Nada RDA -1
Vaporam 521 Tab Mini V3 -1
Vaporam DIY KIT 4.0 Mini -9
Vaporesso Aurora Play Refillable Pod System -1
Vaporesso Gen Kit 220W + SKRR-S Tank -3
Vaporesso LUXE Nano 80W -1
Vaporesso Luxe S 220W Touch Screen Starter Kit -2
Vaporesso Polar 220W Starter Kit -1
VGOD Elite RDA -1
VGOD Pro 200W Kit -1
VK - Prime 60ML -67
Vladdin RE Edition Kit -5
VooPoo Caliber 110W & UFORCE Tank Kit -1
Voopoo Drag 2 Mod -2
VooPoo Drag Mini Starter Kit -1
VooPoo TOO Starter Kit Black & Ditch Dark -1
VooPoo VMATE 200W Box Mod -2
VSTICKING VK530 200W TC Box Mod -9
Wismec Luxotic Surface Box Mod -2
Wismec Reuleaux RX2 20700 Mod -2
Wizman Puff Boy 200W Box Mod -3
Wotofo Recurve Dual RDA -1
Wotofo Serpent Elevate RTA -4
Wotofo Serpent SMM RTA Black -3
Wotofo x Mr.JustRight1 Profile 24mm BF RDA Black -2
XTAR MC2 USB Dual Bay Charger -2
YSTAR Beethoven RTA Black -1
Coil Master MEA Measuring Tool -9
Digiflavor Helix Starter Kit -2
Prince sub ohm tank -1
Lost Vape Orion Q - 3
JVC 65 Inch Curved TV - 1

There will be some more added to this list as soon as the guys have been able to complete thier stocktake

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/19)

Just to add to this, they also stole our Prime testers, these are labelled Helix Kits with disposable tanks, they are marked with the flavour that is inside them.

We have received calls from another Vape Store that they have already tried to sell these specific items to them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/8/19)

Oh no, this is just so sad
Sorry @Stroodlepuff and VK team.
We live in a crazy place

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (5/8/19)

Holy crap! I am so sorry to hear this @Stroodlepuff that's heartbreaking!

They got away with enough to start their own store! That's madness, sorry for the losses and will definitely be keeping an eye out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/19)

Jengz said:


> Holy crap! I am so sorry to hear this @Stroodlepuff that's heartbreaking!
> 
> They got away with enough to start their own store! That's madness, sorry for the losses and will definitely be keeping an eye out



Yip, they had all the time in the world! The center Security are not in my good books at the moment. I am waiting for the camera footage from the guys then I will post it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/8/19)

Eish - sorry to hear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (5/8/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip, they had all the time in the world! The center Security are not in my good books at the moment. I am waiting for the camera footage from the guys then I will post it


And the store they approached? Didn't they get details of the guys selling?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/19)

Jengz said:


> And the store they approached? Didn't they get details of the guys selling?



We have a number plate of the car they were in and photos of them from their cameras

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (5/8/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have a number plate of the car they were in and photos of them from their cameras


Can those pics not be posted here? So that we can maybe spot them too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (5/8/19)

SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE BREAKIN! Its a shitty one! I've sent it through to our teams in the area to flag if there is any sighting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/19)

3 Lost Vape Orion Q also taken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/8/19)

Eish thats a long list of goodies! Really sorry to hear about this and hope that they are caught!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/19)

We just did the calculation, excluding the TV and some older stock which was being sold under refurb on the system as we were trying to clear it we are sitting on R99 583.00 worth of stock taken.

The total we are estimating with the refurb stock and the TV is around R120 000.00


----------



## TejenN (5/8/19)

Agh so sorry to hear VK!!! On the positive side at least there was no one in the store at the time... I really hope these guys are caught and brought to justice!!!! I've recently started vaping and the staff at the Fourways store is always super friendly and helpful, it's so sad to hear something like this happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/8/19)

@Stroodlepuff , Went past there on Friday to say hi to everyone. Sorry to hear VK. Will keep an eye out for the stock and guys. Hope they get nailed fast. If I was the other store I’d double security, scope out while trying to make a sale, guess who may be next. 

Just for interest sake, is the other store in Fourways area? Knowing where they tried to sell may assist. We don’t need details, just east west or general area or something like that, unless you guys are not allowed due to investigation and that it may tip them off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (5/8/19)

Hectic. Sorry to hear about this and hope they are caught.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (5/8/19)

@Stroodlepuff I'm sorry that this happened to you guys. Really hope the (_insert your choice of expletive_) are caught.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/8/19)

7a.m. is a strange time for a break-in! One could understand a break-in in the middle of the night, but in the morning when there are people about? Weird.

We'd all better keep an eye on the Classifieds here - the stolen goods might just surface! I feel sorry for anyone who is genuinely trying to sell one of the listed items - he'll immeidately be under suspicion lol

EDIT @XtaCy VapeZ The stolen goods might well surface in your FB Classifieds group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (6/8/19)

Hooked said:


> 7a.m. is a strange time for a break-in! One could understand a break-in in the middle of the night, but in the morning when there are people about? Weird.
> 
> We'd all better keep an eye on the Classifieds here - the stolen goods might just surface! I feel sorry for anyone who is genuinely trying to sell one of the listed items - he'll immeidately be under suspicion lol
> 
> EDIT @XtaCy VapeZ The stolen goods might well surface in your FB Classifieds group.


Ill be on the lookout in my group. We are currently not accepting any sales posts but ill be sure to let VK team know if I see anything surface and share details.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (6/8/19)

Took a look now quickly but nothing as yet. Will keep a close eye on it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (6/8/19)

Sorry to hear about this @Stroodlepuff ,i understand it's so frustrating,it's not just the stock that was taken,its also the damage done,a day or 2 of no business due to setting up again,and probably other stuff,it's not easy,many of us have been through it,just be strong and make sure you catch those guys so they can regret they ever walked into a vape shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (6/8/19)

Hooked said:


> 7a.m. is a strange time for a break-in! One could understand a break-in in the middle of the night, but in the morning when there are people about? Weird.
> 
> We'd all better keep an eye on the Classifieds here - the stolen goods might just surface! I feel sorry for anyone who is genuinely trying to sell one of the listed items - he'll immeidately be under suspicion lol
> 
> EDIT @XtaCy VapeZ The stolen goods might well surface in your FB Classifieds group.



Most break ins happen at that time. Most people are out dropping kids off or going to work. And during that time usually security shifts changes. These fuggers are clever and might have been observing the routine for a while. Must have popped in the store before a few times as well to look at stock and plan around security.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (12/8/19)

I see a person wanting to sell these goods in my group and has marked them as "New", anything look familiar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/19)

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> I see a person wanting to sell these goods in my group and has marked them as "New", anything look familiar?



Let me check the list 

* Store manager has confirmed it is not our stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/9/19)

Any news or updates on search for these culprits?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

